# A New Book About Russian Watchmaking (In Italian)



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I hope this post is permitted by Forum Policy; if not, plese cancel it!

I wrote a little book, about one year ago, about Russian Watchmaking in '900 and how much it's affected by the spatial and industrial soviet policy ^_^

Now it's into italian bookshops! :yes:

It's a very little book, and surely it will not be a milestone for our beloved watches history or knowledge.

Do not expect anything of special. It's an accomplished dream for me. B)

This is the editor's site, just to give you an idea of the work:

Effequ


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Vaurien - that's very cool indeed. I'm really impressed. :notworthy:

If I could read Italian, I would be a customer for sure.

I'm not totally surprised however, as I always thought you had a rather impressive knowledge on the subject (and some great watches in your collection, too).

D


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well done Varien!!!

I hope it sells well................ :thumbsup:

Best regards Martin


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you very much! ^_^


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

WoW that is fantastic, almost wants me to learn Italian so I could read it :notworthy:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nicely done Anna! :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Did I read that right?? 160 pages and ONLY 9 Euros?? What a steal! Your selling yourself short.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Just for fun I did a translation on the page and this is what it came up with...

*The Time in Spazio*

Clocks and austronautical enterprises in Russia of the 1900's

of *Anna Pegna* .

A Russian clock is not any other object of consumption. To have to the wrist an elegant Poljot, or rude and an indestructible Komandirskie, or even one than that Raketa (in particular those mechanics), with their abundant dimensions and the colored quadrants, means to possess optimal products offers to a price that is only a fraction of that one of the clocks of marks western, and above all indestructible objects, of quality guaranteed from the controls carried out under the grip surveillance of the army. Yes, because the Russian clocks have been first to take risks themselves outside of the atmosphere; to the wrist of Gagarin, the first man in the space, or of Leonov, that it was the first one to take a walk to us. Before the function, the good operation, and then the aesthetic one: the philosophy of the Soviet industry was this, with which they were constructed the Sputnik, the stations spaces them, the friendly giganteschi civil and military airplane, and our little ones from wrist, whose history indissolubilmente is tied to that of the aeronautics and the exploration of the Earth and the cosmos. This book is not a complete catalogue of the production of the Russian orologeria and not even a text on the manifacturing technique, but rather a publication that fuses these aspects with a third party it joins since them and it confers they a a little various sense: the history of Russia.

Oh well... so much for the quick and dirty web translations!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

So let's get this right, it's Russian Watch Porn, but it's in Italian? Sounds good to me :yes:

How many pages of the 160 are pictures Vaurien? :lol: At 9e it might well be worth havinng for reference and drooling over. :notworthy:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you everybody! 

If anybody has any idea to order the book (I don't ask you absolutely!), please wait! The editor cannot ship abroad. The site's order function is only for italian customers ^_^

but he says he's managing to ship abroad, in the next future.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Or you could sell them through the sales forum if it's ok with Roy and the mods? Signed copies?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Or you could sell them through the sales forum if it's ok with Roy and the mods? Signed copies?Â Â


Yes please ^^^^^^ :thumbup:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Or you could sell them through the sales forum if it's ok with Roy and the mods? Signed copies?


Sorry, I think we all should wait for the editor ^_^


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations Anna,its great to see another source of information about Russian watches,thanks for all your hard work.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Russ Cook said:


> Congratulations Anna,its great to see another source of information about Russian watches,thanks for all your hard work.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.


Yeap! Juri, eat your socks!!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Best of luck with this, it sounds terrific!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Or you could sell them through the sales forum if it's ok with Roy and the mods? Signed copies?
> ...


For all of you that are interested in my little book: the Editor is now able to ship it overseas! k:

Shipping is 5 euro in every country of the big World; no shipping cost in Italy, as before.

This is the editor's site, if any is interested:

Il tempo nello spazio


----------

